# A poop question



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I do think it’s important not to overfeed veggies, but I’ve always seen bits of carrot in my dogs’ poop. For some reason, it’s just one of those foods. Or maybe it’s just more noticeable because of its vivid colour.

It may also take Bobby’s digestive system a little more time to adjust to the dehydrated food. I think it’s cooked at a much lower temperature than kibble.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I prepare Babykins food which includes carrots. I use fresh carrots and microwave them until they are soft. They are cut up and put in the food processor with other ingredients and blended to the texture of meatloaf. I often see flecks of carrots in her stool. It’s not a problem. She has absorbed some of the nutrients and the rest goes through her digestive tract as fiber.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks! Good to know that Peggy has little carrot bits.😉 Sounds like it’s not an issue I need to be concerned about. Bobby is not a veggie eater as when I have tried them, not surprisingly, he’s not interested, although he does like cooked green beans. The only veggies he gets are the ones in his dog food.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Skylar said:


> I prepare Babykins food which includes carrots. I use fresh carrots and microwave them until they are soft. They are cut up and put in the food processor with other ingredients and blended to the texture of meatloaf. I often see flecks of carrots in her stool. It’s not a problem. She has absorbed some of the nutrients and the rest goes through her digestive tract as fiber.


Thank you too! Looks like Bobby is totally normal! 😉


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Spottytoes said:


> Thanks! Good to know that Peggy has little carrot bits.😉 Sounds like it’s not an issue I need to be concerned about. Bobby is not a veggie eater as when I have tried them, not surprisingly, he’s not interested, although he does like cooked green beans. The only veggies he gets are the ones in his dog food.


Peggy also likes cooked green beans. When she was a puppy, I bought canned green beans and froze them on a tray before tossing them in a freezer bag. I guess the canning process at least partially cooks them, which makes them more digestible and probably more palatable, too.


----------



## CieCie (Dec 27, 2020)

Our old spoo loved raw carrots sticks as a treat and she sat at the edge of the garden daily during the summer waiting for a green bean. We often saw carrot bits but never beans and I always assumed it was just the difference in density. We haven't given Winnie carrots yet because she gets nothing yet but her own food and the treats I make her. It will be interesting to see what she thinks of green beans.


----------

